# Mr Aqua 12 gallon lighting



## CoreyB (Feb 14, 2017)

Hi,

Sorry if this has been posted before... I did a quick search and didn't find an answer to my specific needs. 

I'm getting a Mr Aqua 12 gallon long and plan on having dwarf hairgrass as a sort of carpet. I will be using regulated CO2 and root tabs. 

The dimensions on the tank are 35.4" x 8.3" x 9.4". 

What would be a good lighting solution for this tank? I was looking at the Current Satellite Freshwater LED Plus... Would this work well with hairgrass/CO2/ferts when sitting on top of the tank about 9 inches up? I'm also looking at the Finnex Planted+ 24/7... 

Can these be dialed down enough so that I don't run into algae issues since the tank is so short?

I've heard about people having problems with water condensation for both of these lights... since it will be sitting on top of my open tank, are there any other better options? 

Thanks!


----------



## onlycrimson (Sep 7, 2010)

That's what I use on my 12g long and I like it quite a bit ( I have CO2, EI etc). I have it maybe only an inch off the top. At 9" off the top the PAR would be pretty low at the substrate, but it might still be enough.


----------



## CoreyB (Feb 14, 2017)

Sorry, I meant 9 inches up from the substrate since the tank is about 9 inches tall... Not 9 inches above the top of the tank. 

I plan on mounting a light right to the top of the tank.


----------



## onlycrimson (Sep 7, 2010)

Ohhh yeah it will do just fine. Gives around 30-35 par at the substrate.


----------



## CoreyB (Feb 14, 2017)

Would a Finnex Planted+ 24/7 36" light be way too much? I'd like to have the capability of growing pretty much anything. I read that you can dim it. 

The 24/7 automation appeals to me.


----------



## BROMLaar (Sep 11, 2016)

I think that the planted plus 24/7 would be too much because of how shallow the tank is, I think a finnex stingray would work great to grow almost anything. I have 2 of them on a 20 gallon long and I carpeted the tank with Monte Carlo in 2 and a half months!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CoreyB (Feb 14, 2017)

I went ahead and got the 36-48" Current Satellite Freshwater Plus. 

Thanks for the help.


----------

